# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  basic format for teaching writing in elementary

## nacreous

This is how I teach writing in creative writing classes here in philadelphia:
First I hook them by asking "who likes scary movies?" Everyone raises their hands, and I start asking for favorites. Soon we jump inot the origins of horror movies, their roots in classic literature and so on. I hand out a sheet which details the writing and careers of Poe, Lovecraft, and S.King, although he really doesnt deserve to be there. Needless to say, the kids are fully charged now to read a short horror story by one of those old masters. I give them edited versions of various Poe or Lovecraft, or some Stoker or Irving, and I read it t them as they follow along with their own copies. I round off the reading with a few questions on content, focus, theme, or setting.
Then I zoom into a writing workshop. I tell them I want a short story, about 10 too 20 sentences, and give them parameters.
Here are the rules:
1. work in groups of 3.
2. at least ten sentences.
3. at least ten words per sentence (try).
4. no stealing from movies, books, t.v.,...
5. no guns allowed.
6. be nice to animals (always)
7. try to use at least five adjectives (grade 3 and above)

i give them at least a half hour to compose short stories in small groups, walking around the room giving them tips on plot or spelling help.
Then I collect them, and without telling the writers names, I read the stories in a spooky voice.
I let them vote on the best one. Naturally, they almost always pick the best one. I give the winners some prizes, like mardi gras beads or kids' books.

well, what do you writing teachers think of this? It is based along Lucy Calkins ideas on teaching writing. ideas, comments, questions?
Cheers

----------


## Il Penseroso

It sounds pretty good to me, though do you find it necessary to select a genre for the students?

----------


## nacreous

You'd think it would work better if I didnt specify a genre, and yet I found that it makes a great difference. Something about the focus on horror captures their imaginations over and above any other form of writing. strange, isnt it? But I have tried this in many farmats, including a more global approach. The resulting writing was not nearly as good.
go figure!

----------

